# buying a point and shoot camera tomorrow



## iinfi (Aug 9, 2012)

hi .. i m planning to buy a point and shoot camera tomorrow ... 
which brand is better? Sony or Nikkon for point n shoot?
DSC-HX10V : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India
is this a good camera? my budge is around 15k ... but will buy this if its gona be a good value for money!

how about this one? Nikon Coolpix L310 Point & Shoot?

i m buying tomorrow afternoon .. any help appreciated ..thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dsc-hx10v/b


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

Dsc hx10v.


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2012)

It's less likely you can find HX10V in your budget. And definitely a big NO to L310.

Under 15k, you can pick one of these

TZ25
P310
IXUS 230


----------



## iinfi (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for ur replies
hx10v is 17990 ... but if it is real value for money i m prepared to buy it ..
my trip is for 10 days n i m thinking of not carrying my laptop ... so if i buy a 32GB sd card ... how many fotos can the cam carry? will it become slow?
do u recommend additional battery?

in a DSC-HX10V how many fotos can i take on a single battery full charge? will the battery drain quickly if i keep the gps mode on throughout?
any first hand experiences


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 10, 2012)

iinfi said:


> thanks for ur replies
> hx10v is 17990 ... but if it is real value for money i m prepared to buy it ..
> my trip is for 10 days n i m thinking of not carrying my laptop ... so if i buy a 32GB sd card ... how many fotos can the cam carry? will it become slow?
> do u recommend additional battery?
> ...



Battery Life (CIPA) 	320


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2012)

but do remember hx10v is upgrade model of hx7v and not of hx9v....the upgrade model of hx9v is hx20v

soo before buying hx10v do a proper comparison with cams like panasonic tz25 and canon sx230hs


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2012)

Battery is expensive... If you think you can afford one, you can go ahead and buy. Branded would cost around 2k.

To save some battery, you can turn off GPS.

On an average, each image size will be around 6MB. You can take around 5100 images (usable memory) with 32gb memory card.

I would prefer HX20 over HX10 (if you wanna stick with Sony) but you have to increase your budget over 20k. Better stick with one budget and find a best one under that and suits your needs/you like. You can always find a camera with a higher budget.

With this increased budget you can try SX240.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

If he can spend 22k for Sony HX20V its better to the Panasonic FZ150 at the same price(22.5k), it beats all P&S under 25k blindly.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

HX10V is a great cam but picture quality of Canon is lil better.
I haven't used Panasonic so can't comment on that.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 12, 2012)

At 15K I'd actually recommend this camera:
Fujifilm FinePix F500EXR Point & Shoot: 16 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

The problem is only 2 years warranty and Fuji's colours aren't as punchy as a Canon or Sony but the noise is generally well under control at least upto ISO 1600 and in my experience Fuji lenses are generally flawless - very good sharpness and low distortion and aberration.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2012)

hi folks sorry for not replying for a week
was in Srinagar Leh/Ladhak on a holiday for a week. 
had purchased DSC-HX10V with 8 & 16GB SD card before leaving.
thanks for ur help 

further .. when i upload fotos on picasa  i cannot see the location of the pic on the map even though GPS is on and file properties still show the GPS location ... how can i use the GPS info to show the pic location on the map?


----------

